# Crypt lucens and crypt bronze keeps melting 3 months now



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Please tell me what I am doing wrong. I have a low light tank at 1.5 gallons and dose fertilizers using the PPS-Pro method. I purchased three crypts back in September and they won't quit melting!  They grow a little bit and all the sudden, they start to melt again. Is there anything else I can do to help them grow? They were so pretty when I first received them.

Thanks.


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Bronze, I threw them out and swore never to get crypts again, I now have 3 different species... heh.

I dunno, your guess is as good as mine though, could never figure it out.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Aren't they pretty....like when they have leaves that aren't melting??


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They don't like unstable conditions. Are you changing anything to cause the melting?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I have had the tank up for about a year now. I use the PPS-Pro method, change the water 20% once a week and leave the lights on for 10 hours since it is low light. I haven't changed anything I am aware of. The only thing I can think of is my betta is getting older and he lays on plants a lot of the time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Just an update for anyone who may have the same issue. I replaced my filter with a higher powered one, and the melting has stopped! Whats more is the plants have doubled in size in just a little over a month. I read on this board that flow could cause melt, and in my case, that was the problem! Thanks all for your helpful posts!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sure, now they have some CO2.

Did the leaf tips curl before they melted back when they used to do that? That's almost certainly a sign of too high nitrates.


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

Dunno if this applys, but my C. Spirialis and C. Lutuea (not sure what the new name is, so please don't flame me) kept melting on me again. Mind you I have super super soft water, (Like a PH of 6 or less) added crushed coral and the melting has stopped, in fact everything is doing better. I think that was the culprit of the original crypt melt too.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

No curling. They would just start out with a pinhole in them and it would rapidly melt from that area. I tried increasing fertilizers, but that didn't help either. My parameters were and have stayed around 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and 20-40 nitrates.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Cory Keeper said:


> Dunno if this applys, but my C. Spirialis and C. Lutuea (not sure what the new name is, so please don't flame me) kept melting on me again. Mind you I have super super soft water, (Like a PH of 6 or less) added crushed coral and the melting has stopped, in fact everything is doing better. I think that was the culprit of the original crypt melt too.


I didn't think about the hardness of water. Good idea. I'll go test it now. Thanks.


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> No curling. They would just start out with a pinhole in them and it would rapidly melt from that area. I tried increasing fertilizers, but that didn't help either. My parameters were and have stayed around 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and 20-40 nitrates.


That is the same exact thing that happened to my original crypts, do you dose potassium? If not that could be the reason.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, I dose using the PPS Pro method. I am also wondering if it could be just me. :Cry:


----------

